# Edge Color Fade



## Greg4k (Nov 4, 2020)

I have a Tivo Edge for Cable. Sometimes when I fast forward thru a recording or change channels while watching Live TV, the colors on the picture get pale and seem to fade. If I pause and rewind for a second, the colors go back to normal. It occurs about 20% of the time. Does anyone else have this issue or any suggestions? Thanks,


----------



## David888 (Nov 17, 2020)

I am having the same issue with my TiVo Edge for cable. The screen also will go black and then return to the program, sometimes pale in color and then blink black and return to full color. It is very annoying!


----------

